# TRYING TO FIND I NEED YOUR HELP



## NAVYDAD (Feb 28, 2021)

I NEED YOUR HELP TO FIND AN 1100845 ALTENATOR FOR MY 1969 GTO BUILD DATE12/1968. MY PHS HAS IT LISTED AS ALTERNATOR-55 AMP SELF REG 688 ONLY $26.33 CAN ANYONE HELP? EVEN IF I CAN FIND ONE TO REBUILD. THIS IS THE ONLY PART THAT I CAN NOT FIND. THANKS GUYS FOR ALL THE HELP YOU HAVE GIVEN ME IN THE PAST. YOU ARE ALOT OF HELP TO ALL GTO LOVERS.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

You have this listed in 2004-06 Interior section.


----------



## gto resto (Sep 24, 2021)

i have a 55 amp alternator off a 69 part number 1100700 i upgraded to a later higher output alternator since ii am restomoding the one i have, i believe its a working unit, but does have some bearing noise, an easy fix if you are interested


----------

